# Veterans and medical marijuana??



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If pot actually helped people with PTSD, would you be for the legalization? 

More veterans press VA to recognize medical marijuana as treatment option - The Washington Post


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

As a veteran I say ok.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Fine by me - I think combat vets should get whatever they need. However, should I hire and then fire someone who comes to work every day stoned nearly senseless, I don't want a discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think that would be an issue. According to the news, the medical preparation includes something or other removed and a set dosage. It helps, but no high.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> I don't think that would be an issue. According to the news, the medical preparation includes something or other removed and a set dosage. It helps, but no high.


I don't know anything about medical marijuana. Thank you.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm really hoping my state gets around to considering it. There are a lot of vets here that need whatever help they can get. Some days I feel like I could use some for pain control


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heck yeah. Ex cops need it too. Most of them have PTSD also.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My understanding is medical pot has a much lower THC content then recreational pot. If a person has no self control to show up for work high its not going to matter much what they are high on. JMO


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

First I heard of the THC shortage on the medical supply. I dont much think so. That would reduce the efficacy. Now could sure see toying with the various strains depending on the ailment in question. For example a good couch locking Indica would be good for them who cant sleep. Sativa be good for them who want to climb mountains or go surfing..unlock the secrets of the universe etc. Just trying to cover some of the bases here.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not a pot expert, just know what has been said on the evening news.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I really can't say one way or another. But then I didn't even take the pills given to me for pain after my Cancer surgery. I don't like anything that may cause my mind to be hazy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Medical Pot is just an excuse to get stone. Always has been always will be May as well give them medical budwiser.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Medical Pot is just an excuse to get stone. Always has been always will be May as well give them medical budwiser.


You sir, are living in the dark ages and need to do a little more research. If giving pot to vets in small amounts saves lives, I'm all for it. 
How Medical Marijuana Works | Composition of Marijuana


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Medical Pot is just an excuse to get stone. Always has been always will be May as well give them medical budwiser.


Exactly.
Self medication with drugs and alcohol is what a majority of combat vets with PTSD try. It does not work.
I can still remember the day in 1988 when the VA psychiatrist told me my problem was I drank too much and that I should take their VA drugs instead.
At that moment I made the decision to not take any mood altering substances, either prescribed or from the liquor store.
Today I will take prescription pain pills after surgery, but only if necessary.
PTSD is a normal reaction to abnormal circumstances, and the severity varies with the individual. Drugs and alcohol only make it worse and prolong it. Just check out the bar at your local VFW.
I have seen good friends of mine allow the VA to drug them up like a lab rat. I don't know where they are today, I don't travel in those circles anymore.
I am happy, and free from PTSD.
Sobriety is the key.

For the record, I voted against medical marijuana in the Florida election.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No I am not living in the dark ages. I just don't by the BS.
I know a few who claim to need medical pot. Goes like this.
Yea like I needsss my medical ahh aahhh Marijuana for my, my back yea that's it. And for my head aches yea you know how it is. I all messed up man can't work from the pain. Not one of those fools they show in the parks needs that junk. Neither do Vets. Just a scam to get it legal so they can fire up.
If THC was so great they can make it a pill form control dosage and prescribe it . No they won't have that they want to smoke the bong man.
Medical pot has been used as an excuse to flood our streets with . It is a scam .

Rice paddy daddy is 100% correct No drugs should be used in treatment of PSTD. And yes I have dealt with soldiers with it and know many. Drugs do not help they just enable.
You want your pot fine but be honest about it. Don't drag Vets into it. That put them on the side and keep them stoned crap don't work.
There is a darn good reason many of us don't go near any drugs or alcohol the crap puts you right back in the darkness.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Exactly.
> Self medication with drugs and alcohol is what a majority of combat vets with PTSD try. It does not work.
> I can still remember the day in 1988 when the VA psychiatrist told me my problem was I drank too much and that I should take their VA drugs instead.
> At that moment I made the decision to not take any mood altering substances, either prescribed or from the liquor store.
> ...


I admire you strength and courage on those issues Sir. Of course some of us old hippy cowboy children of the 60's do not share them. We can still all be pals right?


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Just legalize it already. I don't know what people are so scared of.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My only problem with legalizing pot is... Im allergic to it! I dont care what other people do in their own home but I dont like it when Im out somewhere and I get hit with a cloud of it... Living here in Ca is not the best place for someone like me and my son *he is allergic too). 

I really wish I was not allergic because my pain level most of the time is between an 8 and 9, My Dr already told me he would give me a card but I had to tell him no because I was allergic.. It really sucks.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So the motivation for why you are a stoner matters now? If you are in pain or have PTSD it is okay or even encouraged to be a stoner. If you are a stoner just for the sake of being a stoner, then you are just misunderstood?

I never touch the stuff and I feel like I have gone through the looking glass...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

But, but, alcohol is legal! <-- Heard so often it hurts.

Okay, fine. Legalize pot. However I don't expect to see you smoking it before 6pm, otherwise you've got a problem that needs professional help. Also, I don't want you behind the wheel, don't even argue that bullsh** with me. Last but not least, you can't do it on the street, you need to go to a licensed establishment or do it in the privacy of your home.

It doesn't really bother me all that much, people are going to do whatever stupid things they want to do regardless. What bothers me is all the whiny arguments for it that make no sense to anyone but the perpetually stoned.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Medical Pot is just an excuse to get stone. Always has been always will be May as well give them medical budwiser.


Not only is that childishly ignorant, it's heartlessly cruel too. But in your mind, I bet you think it sounded "righteous" or some other misguided thing. Glad more and more people are disagreeing with the drunks.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Exactly.
> Self medication with drugs and alcohol is what a majority of combat vets with PTSD try. It does not work.
> I can still remember the day in 1988 when the VA psychiatrist told me my problem was I drank too much and that I should take their VA drugs instead.
> At that moment I made the decision to not take any mood altering substances, either prescribed or from the liquor store.
> ...


Thankfully, no one ever listens to you


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> So the motivation for why you are a stoner matters now? If you are in pain or have PTSD it is okay or even encouraged to be a stoner. If you are a stoner just for the sake of being a stoner, then you are just misunderstood?
> 
> I never touch the stuff and I feel like I have gone through the looking glass...


No it's just that there is a paranoid drone brain alcoholic on the most destructive drug there is pontificating -
They want to make sure their rights are never offended whilst strangling all other life down to a second grade level.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I also support legalization of marijuana because I have seen the benefits of my fellow vets who have major PTSD that marijuana is able to calm them down and allow them to function. Yes they could also result to just drinking and smoking packs upon packs of cigarettes; but they would not be able to function in the workforce after a combat deployment. These people also do not get stoned at work and only use it occasionaly and able to function as not just a good employee but also as a parent/spouse. 

Some people abuse it... some people abuse anything such as booze and potato chips. Some people do not need medication or even someone to speak to about their issues to survive in life.. some people need help. I feel that anything that can help a vet or a non-vet cope should be allowed if it is determined it will not cause that invidual more harm (or is determined to "num" their life). 

For some of us who think that we can just drink water and march on and look down upon others who need help its sad. Look at the number of vets that do not receive adequate care from the VA. Look at the number of vets that are forced pills that are designed to num life and have adverse reactions that lead to death, suicide, and dependency..... look at the case of marijuana in comparison. If it saves one of my battle buddies or two or five... I'm for it.

Side note: Remember I'm still in the military so please don't think I'm a hippie pro-stoner or something. I'm just a realist who, like many of us, have seen the affects of the VA and PTSD.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> I also support legalization of marijuana because I have seen the benefits of my fellow vets who have major PTSD that marijuana is able to calm them down and allow them to function. Yes they could also result to just drinking and smoking packs upon packs of cigarettes; but they would not be able to function in the workforce after a combat deployment. These people also do not get stoned at work and only use it occasionaly and able to function as not just a good employee but also as a parent/spouse.
> 
> Some people abuse it... some people abuse anything such as booze and potato chips. Some people do not need medication or even someone to speak to about their issues to survive in life.. some people need help. I feel that anything that can help a vet or a non-vet cope should be allowed if it is determined it will not cause that invidual more harm (or is determined to "num" their life).
> 
> ...


THIS, THIS, THIS!!! ::clapping::


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> No it's just that there is a paranoid drone brain alcoholic on the most destructive drug there is pontificating -
> They want to make sure their rights are never offended whilst strangling all other life down to a second grade level.


???

What the hell are you talking about?

Your brain on drugs chilluns...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have seen first hand that our esteemed Veterans returning from our recent wars have been over medicated. The VA just sends them home with a bucket of percocet and tells them to make an appointment that they know damned well will be put off for months. In addition to the VA cleaning house and promulgating the well managed, well monitored administration of cannabis derivatives they also need to ensure that permanent oversight is undertaken of the whole affair. In my humble opinion it should be overseen by private healthcare cooperatives and not by the Government. You need look no further than Obamacare to see how much business the government has in anyone's healthcare, especially those as revered as our military men and women.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> ???
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Your brain on drugs chilluns...


I understand. But we chilluns like to stop the vet suicide and ignore anything whose gut weighs more than their iq points, so this is important. But what you say is still very funny! Even if my cousin shot his self in a Hawaii hotel because of anti people delaying this for vets. It took 2 1/2 years to get this far - a lot of suicides on anti people's conscience....if they really had one


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Oddapple,..........................Nevermind.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think it has its uses medically. It seems to be a better alternative to some of the hard core drugs that are prescribed for certain diseases. Just look at the side effects of some of those drugs... Take this little girl for example: http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3734283 her doctors tried everything under the sun to no avail. Finally, out of desperation they tried pot. And it worked. This is becoming more and more common. People being helped by this stuff. You don't even have to smoke it. When I was in high school I tried it a couple time. All it did for me was make me hungry, lazy and stupid. Not for me. As for it helping vets with PTSD. I'm not sure this is the answer. I tend to side with RPD and Smitty. Marijuana has its uses in the medical field, I'm on the fence weather it is useful for depression and PTSD. Time will tell. I also don't see much issue with the legalization of the stuff. Potheads are still going to get it, might as well keep the money here and out of the pockets of the cartels that profit from it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> I understand. But we chilluns like to stop the vet suicide and ignore anything whose gut weighs more than their iq points, so this is important. But what you say is still very funny! Even if my cousin shot his self in a Hawaii hotel because of anti people delaying this for vets. It took 2 1/2 years to get this far - a lot of suicides on anti people's conscience....if they really had one


I'm sorry to hear about your cousin, oddapple. I hope we can find some help for these great men that are suffering.
I have the same struggle with people that are against stem cell research. They are against it till it's their loved one suffering. I ask that people put themselves in someone else's shoes and see the desperation that they have to get well. If something gives them a chance...let them try it. It could be the difference between getting to hug a loved one again and not.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I wouldn't use it


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Medical Pot is just an excuse to get stone. Always has been always will be May as well give them medical budwiser.


calling my Doc now for medical Budwiser wonder what the copay will be lol


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

This for me would really depend on your general state of mind, everyday. If your depressed definitely a no no. If your hyper aggressive, maybe. I don't need to be catatonic and hungry.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The night in 1988 that I had the barrel of my M1 Garand in my mouth with my thumb on the trigger I was full of pot and Budwieser. I came within a nano second of being with my buddies. 
Full of pot, dope, marijuana.
So I ain't buying the pot/PTSD argument. It is only by the Grace of God that I heard my Vet Center counselors voice in my head reminding me that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.
Giving pot to veterans is a feel-good-lets-help-the-troops blatant maneuver by those who want total legalization.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Fine by me - I think combat vets should get whatever they need. However, should I hire and then fire someone who comes to work every day stoned nearly senseless, I don't want a discrimination lawsuit.


I stand corrected. No pot for vets. A bandaid is not as good as a cure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I stand corrected. No pot for vets. A bandaid is not as good as a cure.


For me, personally, the answer was complete abstinence from ALL drugs/alcohol and counselling from the VA's Vet Center program, plus plain time.
Life has never been better, I still have some permanent effects of PTSD but they are quite manageable.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Right on!



csi-tech said:


> I have seen first hand that our esteemed Veterans returning from our recent wars have been over medicated. The VA just sends them home with a bucket of percocet and tells them to make an appointment that they know damned well will be put off for months. In addition to the VA cleaning house and promulgating the well managed, well monitored administration of cannabis derivatives they also need to ensure that permanent oversight is undertaken of the whole affair. In my humble opinion it should be overseen by private healthcare cooperatives and not by the Government. You need look no further than Obamacare to see how much business the government has in anyone's healthcare, especially those as revered as our military men and women.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

RPD thank you for sharing your very personal story. So glad you are here today to share it with us!! That really brings it home.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Sadly, I doubt if we can ever lump every vet in one pile and say thay they're better off without any external crutches when faced with ptsd. As varied as people and circumstances are, how can there ever be one answer for everyone? Let's hope that they make enough progress to save everyone, by getting them whatever help they need.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy,
I have the utmost respect for you and what you have been through!! I need to thank you for sharing your story with us. You sir are a very strong individual and I can't begin to express how lucky we are to have you with us!! I also believe that there are many others out there that might not be as strong as you and might need help that isn't conventional or well accepted. If we can save lives, I'm willing to take the chance and give new ideas a chance.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> If pot actually helped people with PTSD, would you be for the legalization?
> 
> More veterans press VA to recognize medical marijuana as treatment option - The Washington Post


No...treating a symptom is not treating the cause...Whether it be me slowly killing myself by alcohol or by any other drug...its not helping me get better...just better living through being numb. One is as good or as bad as the other....it doesnt make me better...just a way to feel better while i'm being me.

By that measure every drug should be legal...as long as it numbs me...so I vote NO. Limit the ways that I can slowly kill myself I say. That way I am not outnumbered from the ways I can get better.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just glad we're all here. I love you brothers and sisters


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Just glad we're all here. I love you brothers and sisters


Deebo's drinkin agin.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Deebo's drinkin agin.


drinking with him then...in spirit...in Knoxville TN.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> drinking with him then...in spirit...in Knoxville TN.


Did you get to the Mongolian BBQ place I told you about yet? - That place was GREAT!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Did you get to the Mongolian BBQ place I told you about yet? - That place was GREAT!


I got in at midnight last night and did the Wild Wings Cafe tonoght...tomorrow is Mongolian night... Although Cottoneye Joe's has been discussed...is that a stripper bar????


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

For some unholy reason every place I have been to gives me five ones instead of a $5 bill so me thinks maybe somebodies trying to send me a message about where to go....I got an ass load of dollar bills.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> For some unholy reason every place I have been to gives me five ones instead of a $5 bill so me thinks maybe somebodies trying to send me a message about where to go....I got an ass load of dollar bills.


HAHAHA!! I have been having exactly the opposite problem the last two weeks. The smallest I have is a $20 and I sure as hell am NOT going to tip the doorman $20 for hailing a feakin' cab for me!


----------

